# Catalog of Plants & Requirements



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Is there a good standard guide or reference somewhere on plants and their requirements? New to all this and am looking for a spot where I can say ah, there we go, low light plant, hard to kill, looks pretty good, let me go find some for the tank and try 

I have a single anubias that has fared better than any houseplant I've ever owned and it has bolstered my confidence somewhat.

Now shopping around and doing research into what to put into a stock Fluval Ebi that I'm going to fill in about a week and a half.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

This is a helpful resource: AquaScaping World Plantpedia: An Aquarium Plant Guide


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Tons of information:
Tropica Aquarium Plants - Plant list A-Z


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. That'll really help!

I also notice there's a lot of resources that focus in on specific aspects - EI, algae problems, ect - but on the big picture approach that integrates things together, anything like a best practices guide, a guide to success for starting out or a book that's a great bible to those wanting to wade into the planted tank hobby?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Right on for doing a bit of research. You'll still go through the trial and error process and you'll experience what type of plants work and what doesn't. As well as dosing etc etc. You'll have those algae blooms of some sort. Just keep on given 'her and your tank will be a masterpiece. Post some pics on the forum


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

As jobber says, after the homework it's really just trial, error and tweaking your system (i.e. lights, ferts, co2 etc.) to find the right balance.

Besides the stickies in the plant section, I always found Rex Grigg's site packed with simple yet concise information. The algae section really breaks it down well.

Welcome to Rex's Guide to Planted Tanks

All the best.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's the best (and most current one) I know of Aquatic Plant Central - Plantfinder.

Warm regards,

Stuart


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> Tons of information:
> Tropica Aquarium Plants - Plant list A-Z


Best part about this link is the layout help for newbies - gives you a great head start on what would be good and maybe most importantly... how not to stuff too much into the tank (as many would be tempted I'm sure)

Thanks!


----------

